# Honda bf 10 d fernschalten



## schladdy (16. April 2013)

Hallo, 
ich habe einen Honda BF10d und möchte diesen fernschalten. Nun habe ich gehört das der Umbausatz ohne Schaltung und Züge alleine schon ca. 200 Euro kostet:c. Hat jemand einen ferngeschalteten Honda und würde mir evtl. ein paar Fotos zur verfügung stellen? Oder hat jemand schon einmal versucht einen Motor fernzuschalten ohne diesen Umbausatz? Ich hoffen das mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Gruß Schladdy


----------



## Don-Machmut (16. April 2013)

*AW: Honda bf 10 d fernschalten*

sowas suchst du ????? 

http://www.der-wassersportladen.de/...ltkit-fuer-bf-8-d---bf-10-d-aussenborder.html


----------



## schladdy (17. April 2013)

*AW: Honda bf 10 d fernschalten*

dat sieht ja schon gar nicht so schlecht aus. Danke. Nur ein paar Bilder wie das ganze verbaut wir wären auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Don-Machmut (17. April 2013)

*AW: Honda bf 10 d fernschalten*

denke dran die fernschaltbox und die schaltzüge und kabelbaum  kommen auch noch dazu #h da biste mal schnell mit 500euro dabei ....wenn du eine günstige gebrauchte schaltbox bekommst #h

ps. was ist mit der lenkung?? flex lenkung kostet auch grins


----------



## schladdy (18. April 2013)

*AW: Honda bf 10 d fernschalten*

Lednkung ist vorhanden und funzt schon,Schaltbox mit Zügen habe ich mir für 70 euronen bei e... gebraucht ersteigert. Nu muß ich nur noch sehen das ich das ganze mit einander verbunden bekomme.Nur im augenblick komme ich nicht weiter weil die Box leider noch nicht da ist und das Paket mit der Post kommen soll. Und die arbeiten ja scheinbar diese Woche nicht mehr.#q


----------



## schladdy (27. April 2013)

*AW: Honda bf 10 d fernschalten*

so, es ist vollbracht. |supergriDie Schaltung funzt. Es geht mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick also auch ohne diesen Anbausatz für 160Euro !


----------



## Don-Machmut (27. April 2013)

*AW: Honda bf 10 d fernschalten*

moin moin 
wie hasten am motor den schalt und gaszug angeschlossen |kopfkrat ohne den anbausatz ....das würde mich und andere bestimmt auch  mal interesieren #c vieleicht kannste auch mal ein foto machen das man es mal sieht :m


----------



## ulf (27. April 2013)

*AW: Honda bf 10 d fernschalten*



schladdy schrieb:


> so, es ist vollbracht. |supergriDie Schaltung funzt. Es geht mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick also auch ohne diesen Anbausatz für 160Euro !



Hallo

Prima :m. Dann mach doch bitte ein paar Bilder mit etwas Prosa dazu. Evtl. steht mir das für meinen BF15 auch noch bevor.
z.B. die Schaltraste ist ja für den Hebel ganz OK, aber für einen Zug doch etwas schwergängig. Hast Du da auch etwas beim BF10 ändern müssen ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## schladdy (27. April 2013)

*AW: Honda bf 10 d fernschalten*

Zur Schaltung: 
Ich habe einen 5mm Stahldraht fast genau so wie den alten Draht, nur die 90 grad Biegung zum Griff habe ich weg gelassen und stattdessen ein Gewinde drauf geschnitten.Im Baumarkt gibt es Gewindestangenverbindungsstücke|uhohwas für ein Wort)in allen gängigen Größen. Mit diesen habe ich das Gestänge am Schaltzug befestigt. Die Schwergängigkeit kannst du an einer Schraube mit schlüsselweite 8mm einstellen.(auf dem letzten Bild die linke verrostete Schraube)
Zum Gaszug:
 Hier habe ich den Bowdenzug entfernt und durch einen 3 mm Stahldraht ersetzt, ein neues Loch ins Motorgehäuse gebohrt(weil der Bowdenzug auf der anderen Seite verlief) und mit einer selbstgebauten Klemme verbunden.
Zur Lenkung:
 Hier habe ich mir aus Flacheisen ein Adapterstück zwischen Motor und Teleflexlenkung bebaut.
Nun bleibt es herauszu finden wie man dieses noch optimieren kann und wie haltbar diese ganze Gechichte ist. Aber wenn  ich mir die Abbildung von diesem Zubehörsatz ansehe, ist da auch nicht viel mehr drinn.
Vielleicht helfen die Bilder den einen oder anderen ja weiter.Falls jemand detaillierte Bilder oder Maße von irgendeinem Teil braucht   bitte mailen.


----------



## schladdy (27. April 2013)

*AW: Honda bf 10 d fernschalten*

Ach so, habe ich noch vergessen: Die Schrauben von der Pinne konnte ich nicht wiederverwenden,da diese zu lang waren und kein durchgängiges Gewinde haben. Habe mir neue besorgen müssen. Diese sind nicht leider nicht überall zu bekommen, weil sie ein Gewinde mit einer Steigung von 1,25 haben#q. Normales Gewinde hat eine Steigung von 1,5. Ich habe meine vom Eisenwarenteam in Kiel.


----------



## ulf (27. April 2013)

*AW: Honda bf 10 d fernschalten*

Hallo Schladdi

Erstmal Danke für die Beschreibung. Ehrlich gesagt schaut das aber schon etwas abenteuerlich aus. Die ganze Sache steht doch sehr weit in's Boot rein. Für mein Schlauchi müßte ich mir da etwas anderes überlegen, da ist nicht so viel Platz. Kann das sein, daß die im Original mit den Zügen über Winkeltriebe zur Seite weg gehen ? Auch die Lenkungsanbindung würde ich versuchen mit weniger Teilen und Verschraubungen zu machen. Wenn sich da was verabschiedet und plötzlich voll einlenkt ... Du weist schon was ich mein. Aber Du schreibst ja schon, daß da noch etwas optimierungsbedarf ist #h.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## schladdy (27. April 2013)

*AW: Honda bf 10 d fernschalten*

Ich weiß, das ganze ist nicht gerade schön, aber selten.|supergri Ich bin natürlich über jeden Verbesserungvorschlag oder eine Idee dankbar. Die Lenkungsgeschichte hat so viele schrauben, weil es 16cm lange Flacheisen mit gestanzten Vierkanntlöchern sind. Die hatte ich noch rumliegen. Ich denke die werde ich noch verschweißen.


----------



## ulf (27. April 2013)

*AW: Honda bf 10 d fernschalten*

Hallo Schladdi

So wie ich das interpretiere müßtest Du, von oben gesehen, noch etwas über Kreuz einschweißen, damit der Lenkungs-Adapter nicht zur Seite nachgibt.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## schladdy (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Honda bf 10 d fernschalten*

So ich habe kapituliert!!!#q
Nachdem sich nach den ersten paar mal schalten die Verbindung langsam auflöste, habe ich mich schweren Herzens dazu durch gerungen und mir den original Umbausatz von Honda für 167 Euro gekauft und eingebaut.:c Es war mir dann doch etwas zu unsicher mit meiner Eigenkonstruktion,nicht das ich nachher irgendwo auf der Ostsee rumdümpel und nicht mehr schalten kann.#d Sicherheit geht eben doch vor. Im nachhinein betrachtet hätte ich mir viel Arbeit und Zeit sparen können, denn das Original ist schon gut durchdacht und funzt Butterweich. Es ärgert mich nur, das eine Hand voll Teile so viel Geld kostet.


----------



## -Lukas- (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Honda bf 10 d fernschalten*

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich für einen Yamaha F15 AEH einen solchen Anbausatz kriege?


----------

